# West Texas Mammals



## Texas Blonde (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw some cool stuff today.  No bugs though, still too cold.

Javalina.  There was a coyote not 20' from the "pig" when we pulled up, but we scared him off.



















Mule Deer


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 2, 2009)

Different animal tracks.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 2, 2009)

Signs of spring.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 2, 2009)

Some green and not so green energy sources found in W Tx.


----------



## Philth (Mar 2, 2009)

Great to see signs of life down there Sky !, as we are getting the biggest snow storm of the year dumped on us tonight. :wall: 

Later, Tom


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice pics, the javalina are great!

Eric


----------



## redhourglass (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to presume the pics were from the Midland/Odessa area. For those that haven't experienced javalinas in the wild during late nights, their vocals may scare the pants off you LOL, literally !  

Any new scorp hunters with their blacklights should take note ... 

Add in note for viewers:  Most of Texas land is private so beware of trespassing issues.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 6, 2009)

redhourglass said:


> I'm going to presume the pics were from the Midland/Odessa area. For those that haven't experienced javalinas in the wild during late nights, their vocals may scare the pants off you LOL, literally !
> 
> Any new scorp hunters with their blacklights should take note ...
> 
> ...



Yep, Midland/Odessa area is correct.  I was on private land, but I have permanent permission from the land owner to use it.  (She's my mom.  )  

Javalinas can be very mean if disturbed, or threatened.  My mom actually got treed by one once.  They have razor sharp tusks that can do some serious damage.  I was hanging out the window of the car taking those pics.  I wasnt about to go after the thing on foot.


----------



## funnylori (Mar 7, 2009)

I brake for Javalina. 

Oh I miss Texas so bad! I was just flipping through my photos wishing I could go back sooner!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 8, 2009)

funnylori said:


> I brake for Javalina.
> 
> Oh I miss Texas so bad! I was just flipping through my photos wishing I could go back sooner!



Haha, I thought of yall as soon as I saw it!  We need to make a "I brake for Javalina" t-shirt for the T.I.T.T.I.E.S. gang.  

Keep your calendar clear for 2010.  Gonna have a big T.I.T.T.I.E.S. blow out!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw some more muleys today.  They were really close to the road, and werent running from the car.  That is, until I tried to roll down the window to take pics.  The window squeaked and they took off.  Still turned out pretty cool though.


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 13, 2009)

Shoot 'em!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 16, 2009)

I would if I could, but we dont allow hunting on our ranch.  :wall:


----------

